# wilton woodworking vise 161072-10



## Bcarlos22 (Sep 27, 2018)

Looking for info on this vise. It also has 161015 marked on it. I bought it today from a gentlemen that said he bought it brand new years ago. I want to restore it.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Check out this post.


----------

